# برنامج في الاكسل لمعرفة عدد قضبان حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2008)

برنامج بسيط لحساب عدد قضبان حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد بمختلف الاقطار وبعدة أطوال
:16:


----------



## ahmadj5 (6 يونيو 2008)

جيد جدا بس وين البرنامج


----------



## سولارلونر (6 يونيو 2008)

وين البرنامج


----------



## طريق الهندسة (8 يونيو 2008)

شوقتنا
ومنتظرين
وراجعين لك قريب
؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............


----------



## المهندس نهاد فتوحي (11 يونيو 2008)

يبدو ان البرنامج هدن


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

ياخي الله يحفظك وين البرنامج يبدوا أنه مخفي


----------



## abu jameel (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لمعرفة عدد الاشياش ( اقسم 1000 على مربع d وعلى l وعلى 006165 و0) والناتج يكون عدد الاشياش
d = القطر بالمليمتر
l = طول الشيش بالامتار


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

拉长嘎苒洒泪更风奉行


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ماقصرت ونعتذر عن الرد السابق اللي كتب بالصيني拉长嘎苒洒泪更风奉行


----------



## قاسم عبد (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي abu jameel على هذه المعلومه حيث انقذت الموقف وارجو من الاخوة الشفافيية في الرد


----------



## المساح10 (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الفكرة


----------



## mahmod15737 (25 يونيو 2008)

ماشفت لا برنامج ولا هم يحزنون


----------



## haval2005 (25 يونيو 2008)

ياخي الله يحفظك وين البرنامج يبدوا أنه مخفي
__________________
دعواتكم لنا بصالح الأعمال وظهر الغيب 
ربنا رضاك والجنه 
عاشق السهر


----------



## الفازع (28 يونيو 2008)

*واليكم الأفضل يا حلوين*

اكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسل مجاميع


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 يونيو 2008)

*البرنامج*

اسف على الخطأ الحاصل في التحميل وهذا هو البرنامج


----------



## كورانالمساح (14 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن صبة ده ما فيها شيش وإلا جان يبين البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*المهندس رحم*

مشكور 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل و مشكوووووووووووووررر


----------



## sike10 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sike10 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## المهندس ليبي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

منننننننننننننننننننننننورررررررررررررررررررر يا اخي المهندس


----------



## حسان ابو خريش (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## الخطيب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت تفيدونا


----------



## المهندس رحم (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لتكبدكم عناء الرد تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## المقترب (24 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج لا يعمل على اكسيل 2003 وشكرا لمجهودك الدائم والمميز


----------



## engkma2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ع البرنامج الرائع


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (25 فبراير 2011)

ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن البرنامج


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 فبراير 2011)

في المرفقات أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 فبراير 2011)

وشكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع وترك بصمته الراقية بين ثنيايا صفحاته
لكم كل الشكر أحبتي


----------



## abu_karam (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (26 فبراير 2011)

علمتني الحياة أن أجعل قلبي مدينه بيوتها المحبة ​


وطرقها التسامح والعفو وأن أعطي ولا أنتظر الرد على العطاء ​

وأن أصدق مع نفسي قبل أن أطلب من أحد أن يفهمني وعلمتني ​

أن لا أندم على شي وأن أجعل الأمل مصباحا يرافقني في كل مكان ​


----------



## sandocansan (29 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ممندس 2000 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور جداً ع البرنامج المفيد


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

"رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ "

{ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم ولمروركم الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 أبريل 2015)

الله معاك


----------



## bilaltaha82 (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا جميعا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

البرنامج غير موجود
الرجاء اعادة الرفع.
:31:


----------

